# Was denkt ihr gerade?



## Shizuh (9. August 2008)

Die ÜBerschrift ist Programm. dies is der Thread für Selbstgespräche xD

_________

ich sollte jetzt aber echt mit dem hund losgehen<.<


----------



## Thront (9. August 2008)

ich denke ich muss ma aufs klo- kann aber nich von der kasse weg..


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Ich denke das der Thread scheiße ist!


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Genau das hab ich grad von dir gedacht.


----------



## Emptybook (9. August 2008)

Ich denke das ich denke dabei denke ich nicht
sondern das denken läßt mich denken das ich denke dabei denkt mein perypheres Nervensystem vor mir und mein Ich existiert nicht
da ich nicht denken kann


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Ich denke das der Thread scheiße ist!





> Genau das hab ich grad von dir gedacht.



/sign

Finde die Threadidee einfach nur super

hmmh...was ich denke...-.-* ach Zerstörung Tod und der andere Scheiß, ihr wisst schon

haha, ich hab was böses geschrieben und keiner hat mich zitiert!


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Yooouuuuur wiiifeee is a guuuyy!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Yooouuuuur wiiifeee is a guuuyy!



Wer war gemeint?


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wer war gemeint?


Kp... Ich singe in Gedanken mit... Das ist doch das Thema!

Daaaa steeeeeht ein Griiiiiiind auf deeem Fluuuur!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Daaaa steeeeeht ein Griiiiiiind auf deeem Fluuuur!



*sing* Ball´s out, my life is a Slut *sing*


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Okay ich denke grad an scheiße


----------



## Zez (9. August 2008)

Warum antwortet niemand? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Okay ich denke grad an scheiße



Dieser Kommentar war mit das dümmste, was ich jeh gehört habe.



> Warum antwortet niemand? sad.gif



Weil eine Antwort eine Frage vorraussetzt


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Worauf antwortet niemand?


----------



## Zez (9. August 2008)

Mal sehen was es im Realmforum so gibt


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Okay jetzt ernsthaft,ich denke das ich hunger hab,also geh ich mir was zu essen machen.


----------



## Kangrim (9. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Mal sehen was es im Realmforum so gibt



Ich hab mir grade gedacht was wohl noch alles für Threads aufgemacht werden


----------



## Emptybook (9. August 2008)

Iam smoking bb


----------



## Zez (9. August 2008)

man ist mir langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> man ist mir langweilig sad.gif



Du sollst sagen was du denkst,
nicht , wie es dir geht oder sonst was...-.-*


----------



## Shizuh (9. August 2008)

ich würd mal denken das er dachte das ihm langweilig ist


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> ich würd mal denken das er dachte das ihm langweilig ist



Hmm, ich denke gerade über diesen Satz nach....
^.^


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

müsste eigtl ma wen anrufen, hab aber kb aufzustehen und dann zu telefonieren XD


----------



## Bankchar (9. August 2008)

lol die wolke sieht aus wie ein sombrero xD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

The Prodigy   -    Breathe



Überlege gerade, von welchem Song dass nur gecovert wurde?
Wurde es denn gecovert?
Oô


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

von der video url nur das hinter dem = in die tags


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> von der video url nur das hinter dem = in die tags



Danke, habs nicht bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizuh (9. August 2008)

soa nochmal duschen und dann parteeeee


----------



## Thront (9. August 2008)

muss scheißen und kann immer noch nich


----------



## chopi (9. August 2008)

Was ein scheiss thread,der gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit - gott,hat thront ne geniale sig xD


----------



## chopi (9. August 2008)

Jetzt denk ich übrigerns darüber nach,ob ich in den "habe meine gc wkaputtgerubelt" thread ein nelson-haha bild poste ]:>


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Jetzt denk ich übrigerns darüber nach,ob ich in den "habe meine gc wkaputtgerubelt" thread ein nelson-haha bild poste ]:>



Tu es , Tu es!


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Jetzt denk ich übrigerns darüber nach,ob ich in den "habe meine gc wkaputtgerubelt" thread ein nelson-haha bild poste ]:>


ich wette der post würde gelöscht werden. genau wie meiner -.-


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Ich denke grade, dass Finnisch erschreckend viele Fälle hat. oO


----------



## chopi (9. August 2008)

was haste den geschrieben ich denke grad nach,was riesentrolli wohl geschrieben hat.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

in etwa das


> Vetaro schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich vertrau darauf, dass die großartige Buffed-WoWcommunity direkt ihr reportoire an kreativitäten und blöden witzen hieran auslassen wird.
> ...


----------



## Zez (9. August 2008)

Shizuh schrieb:


> ich würd mal denken das er dachte das ihm langweilig ist


Wenigstens einer hat meinen Post verstanden


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

Ich glaub, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGdlJWfx1GA beschreibt annähernd das, was gerade in meinem Kopf vorgeht.


----------



## the Huntress (9. August 2008)

Gali A :,,Warum hockst du nun stundenlang am PC und trollst in Foren rum???"
Gali B :,,Ich will Halo 3 spielen!"
Gali C :,,Hallo? Lieber Ehre farmen für die dumme S2 Hose!"
Gali D :,,LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL. Ihr Kackboons, Zeit für ein bisschen DotA!"
Gali A :,,RUHE MÄDELS! Jetzt gehts erstmal auf's Klo."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (9. August 2008)

ICH WILL COOOOOKIES


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ICH WILL COOOOOKIES


nu mach mich doch nich hungrig -____-


----------



## Carcharoth (9. August 2008)

"Ich möchte gerne mehr Threads mit unsinnigen Themen schliessen aber darf nich da sich die Usermeute wieder auf mich stürzt"


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> "Ich möchte gerne mehr Threads mit unsinnigen Themen schliessen aber darf nich da sich die Usermeute wieder auf mich stürzt"


ich als einfacher user hab keine bedenken zu spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (9. August 2008)

jetzt denk ich drüber nach was falsch an dem Englisch in Shizuhs Sig ist.


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

"Warum hab ich eigentlich immer noch 2 Webseiten offen, die schon vor ner halben Stunde in nem anderen Thread posten wollte?"


----------



## Happening (9. August 2008)

Warum hat noch kein Deutscher eine Medaille gewonnen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (9. August 2008)

ich frage mich warum ich nicht längst administrator dieses forums bin- immerhin bin ich mitgründer von buffed.de


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ich frage mich warum ich nicht längst administrator dieses forums bin- immerhin bin ich mitgründer von buffed.de


ich denke das ist die strafe dafür, dass du das pw zu diesem profil vergessen hast


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Hm ich denk grad nach ob ich ne pizza bestellen soll


und ich denke thront hat die geilste sigi dies gibt,so nebenbei jetz wenn ichs sagen darf^^


----------



## chopi (9. August 2008)

"wie kann ich in meiner sig deutlicher hervorbringen,das ich Ath3îst1c! als Idioten darstellen will?"


----------



## Zez (9. August 2008)

Was es bei Buffed doch für sinnlose threads gibt
wobei ich schreibe glaich auch da rein ...
hmm


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> "wie kann ich in meiner sig deutlicher hervorbringen,das ich Ath3îst1c! als Idioten darstellen will?"




Ich denke deine Sig reicht schon


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ich denke deine Sig reicht schon


naja bei dieser userschaft^^


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> naja bei dieser userschaft^^




Lol,auch wieder recht^^


----------



## Shalor (9. August 2008)

Ich denke grad wie Scheisse mein Leben ist... Seit 20 min. kein Sex mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Meine Freundin ist verreist.. Hm.. Ala hast mal eben Zeit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ich denke grad wie Scheisse mein Leben ist... Seit 20 min. kein Sex mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Armer Armer Shalor


----------



## chopi (9. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ich denke grad wie Scheisse mein Leben ist... Seit 20 min. kein Sex mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du drecksangeber >>.<<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. August 2008)

"Der typ im songtextratethread soll mal freimachen,ich hab was richtig gutes"


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> "Der typ im songtextratethread soll mal freimachen,ich hab was richtig gutes"


nix da ich will


----------



## Shalor (9. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Du drecksangeber >>.<<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur gut das du nicht weisst, das ich Rumpelstilzchen heiss!


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Nein ich!


----------



## Klunker (9. August 2008)

..............*gähnende leere* an ein gedanke ich ahbe gedacht, das ich nicht gedaacht habe^^


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Ich denke das ich mich eben in svz einlogge


----------



## Avyn (10. August 2008)

Nach dem ich einiges Posts in diesem Thread gelesen hab denke ich dass es unglaublich ist wieviel und wie sinnlos manche spammen können.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

Avyn schrieb:


> Nach dem ich einiges Posts in diesem Thread gelesen hab denke ich dass es unglaublich ist wieviel und wie sinnlos manche spammen können.


guck mal in den nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

Also bis ich den Post des TE´s gelesen hab und auf "Antworten" geklickt habe hatte ich schon zigtausend verschiedene Gedanken.

Aber bevor ich druffgeklickt habe, hab ich über die behauptung Nachgedacht, das in einem Thread jemand meinte er habe die Erfahrung gemacht das auf der Allianzseite weniger Kiddys sind als bei der Horde.

Dann hab ich mir gedacht das ich bei der Allianz weitaus mehr Kiddys bemerkt habe und dass auch der Hauptgrund ist, warum ich auf die Hordenseite gewechselt bin.


----------



## Avyn (10. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> guck mal in den nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie gut dass ich nicht immer alles durchlese.


----------



## Bankchar (10. August 2008)

Ihr seid alle merkwürdig.


----------



## Lillyan (10. August 2008)

Kääääsebrot ist ein gutes Brot, Kääääsebrot ist ein gutes Brot... suuupersexy Käsebrot ((Ohrwurm))


----------



## QcK (10. August 2008)

Gibt es etwas langweiligeres als olympisches Sinchronspringen?...


----------



## Noxiel (10. August 2008)

Carcha traut sich nicht; er ist bei den Usern zu beliebt. Aber es gibt ja noch mich. Und da der Thread "wider Erwarten"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  als zweiter Nachtschwärmer zweckentfremdet wird (es ist schon erstaunlich wie oft doch zwei User offensichtlich das selbe in Gedanken haben um darüber reden zu können) mache ich zu und hoffe die Zahl spontaner Sympathiebekundungen in Grenzen halten zu können.


----------

